# رجاء مواصفات الiso او ال din



## هشام جوكر (20 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
بعد اذنك يا باشمهندس
انا عايز بعض مواصفا الايزو 
و هي 25.100.01 Cutting tools in general
25.100.10 Turning tools 
25.100.20 Milling tools
25.100.25 Tools for planing and broaching machines 
25.100.30 Drills, countersinks, reamers 
25.100.40 Saws
25.100.50 Taps and threading dies
25.100.60 Files 
25.100.70 Abrasives 
25.100.99 Other cutting tools​

ضروري بجد محتاجهم ضروري

و ياريت اللي عنده مواصفات تانيه تخص ال tools
او ال machining
سواء كانت din او iso او اي مواصف تانيه
يا ريت بعد اذنه ينزلها*


----------

